# Bleed cooling system



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I am installing a new thermostat on a E15S. What is the best way to bleed the system? 

My Haynes does not say anything about bleeding except to fillup the radiator and expansion tank. Run the engine for a few min. and topup the exp. tank.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

If you don't have a plug in the head, like the ga-16i,
you will have a valve located in a coolant line along the firewall
just below the brake reservoir.

You will need to put a 3mm pin or suitable tool into the top of this valve to let out the air.

the valve is plastic and looks like a filler.
Be sure to leave the pin in long enough to let the air out.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I never knew there was a valve. Kewl!

All I did was fill the radiator, burp the top hose, refill, burp, etc...then start 'er up. Burp the top hose, top off, etc. Seems to have worked just fine so far. I'm gonna look for that valve...


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> burp the top hose...


I am sorry but what do you mean?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, sorry...rapidly squeeze the top hose to 'burp' out air bubbles.


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

recycled_toddler said:


> Oh, sorry...rapidly squeeze the top hose to 'burp' out air bubbles.



is that necessary? i was gonna flush my cooling system and all that but the idea of getting hotspots and cracking the block or heads or somthing scares me off, (canadian cold weather) is this somthing any retard can do if htey just run the engine and squeeze the upper hose?? ive watched my pops do it a million times on deisels but i can' ttouch em cuz u can really fuck up there


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, Mike. What part of Canada you from? I'm in Edmonton right now, here 'til Sunday. I empathize with you on the cold weather, I was here for the -40 cold snap.

It's not as hard as it seems. Just do as I described earlier in this thread. The E-series pretty much require this; I didn't notice any bleed screw on the GA-i series, but I know the GA16DE and SR20DE got the bleed screws. We just gotta do it the old way...


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I think  I have successfully bled the system. I could not locate that valve. So I used RT's burping method. There were bubbles coming out all right. :thumbup: 

Thanks to all.


----------

